# K type thermocouple & Phidgets 1048 sensor / with artisan



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok Hi guys hope all are well! im having an electrical nightmare and its so frustrating

let me start by saying I have never touhed a thermocouple, nor a temperature sensor or artisan software.

I have downloaded all systems etc and now 'attempting' To connect this thermocouple to the phidgets correctly but seems when I look on the phidgets control panel its showing a temperature of like 380oc when its around 80oc (obviously not connected correct or something)

I need someone to really break down what I need to do with connecting this thermocouple to the phidgets 1048 sensor as im the least technical person on this planet!

once that's done I need to then figure out how to set the phidgets to artisan so I can start logging roasts!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

this is where I am at visually. thought it would be easy....to me its clearly not!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Can I see a picture of the cable from thermocouple pls, should have two colours minimum. Have you connected them backwards? Can often give an off reading. Also if you apply heat does the value change?


----------



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

here is what ive just dont. was connected yday but have disconnected.

i read there should be red and white and i am confused as i have just a white wire with 2 really small wires either end, but no colour changes etc.

ive tried putting those 2 little wires in so many different ways, one is a number and one in the word 'G' which i guess stands for ground??


----------

